# DIY in-line reactor specs?



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

Could someone give me ideal sizes of PVC for making an in line reactor? I want to make something that will be able to upgrade to a larger tank, like 110 gallons eventually, even though it will be going on a 29 gallon right now.

What I would like specifically....
What diameter pipe?
What length should I make the chamber?
Whats the best design so I can clean/maintain it?

Thanks


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Theres lots of stuff in this forum on DIY reactors...try a search


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

I did, I only came up with some pictures, and general discussion on them, which I found plenty of online on other websites. But nothing specific to the questions I just asked.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I did a bunch of inline reactors a while ago (sorry, none left)

To answer your questions, the pipe is 2" diameter and cut 8" long (clear section)
I have not had the need to open mine up, but it has 2" couplings(you might be able to see it on the right side of the reactor) that I can unscrew if needs be.

I'll see about making a little article on the parts involved


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Gomer.

Does GPH flow through the reactor play any role in the required length? Will the 8" be sufficient for the flow from a Fluval 304(260 gph) in your opinion?

Would making it 24" or 36" long increase efficiency, or just be a waste? I have seen alot of moster reactor pics on the net, and am just wondering if they are really necessary.

Also is that clear PVC or clear acrylic tubing? And did you have to mail order it?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Adam, please see my recent reactor post in this forum for parts details.
It is clear PVC from www.mcmaster.com
I actually have some extra (2 small pieces around 6-8" long) if you are interested.

I am running a one of those reactors on a filstar XP2 and an XP1. I can easily put more flow through there. Making the reactor longer IMO is a waste.


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah I just saw that after I made my post. Thanks again for your help


----------

